# Import costs



## dacljalu

Anybody got a rough figure of how much it will cost for import duty on bringing a car into NZ. Should have owned the car for a year by the time it arrives so shouldn't pay GST, it's just registration and import costs etc I'd like to know!


----------



## toadsurfer

Hi
Private cars are exempt from duty. Motorhomes aren't though, unless you don't sell it for 2 years. 

Reg costs etc I have no idea yet. Can update you once my van arrives! Am budgeting around $1500 for it all tho.


----------



## G-Mo

Personally, I wouldn't bother shipping a vehicle, but that's just me.


----------



## toadsurfer

That kind of depends on what vehicle you are shipping.


----------



## escapedtonz

dacljalu said:


> Anybody got a rough figure of how much it will cost for import duty on bringing a car into NZ. Should have owned the car for a year by the time it arrives so shouldn't pay GST, it's just registration and import costs etc I'd like to know!


Hi,
Look through previous threads and you should find an answer as this subject has been discussed a number of times lately.

I agree with G Mo in that I wouldn't advise anyone to export any vehicle from their home country unless it's a classic or a collectors and worth a fortune or something to keep. Also caravans and camper vans are worth it as they can be easily sold on and usually for more cash here.

The cost to export a car or bike is simply too expensive when one loses a fortune anyway due to depreciation etc. You will never get the money back and you will struggle to sell it as the vehicle will not be NZ spec.
We had a 2005 car, a 2007 motorbike and a 2011 4x4 and due to the export costs sold them all before we left the UK.
We had quotes (for vehicles complying with all NZTA regs) of $4000 each car and $2700 for the bike - all just shipping costs.
Then assuming the car gets clearance theres the customs/maf/NZTA WOF & registration charges to get a vehicle on the road.
If its petrol your looking at probably another $1200. If its diesel another $450 on top of this if you want to travel 10 000 km per year.
These prices all assume the car is passed as roadworthy and you supply all the necessary proofs it does.
If it doesn't then it won't be allowed on the road until it complies and at your cost - could need an open cheque book!!!
Just not worth the cost or the hastle.


----------



## toadsurfer

As I said I think it very much depends on the vehicle you want to export. If you bought a brand new BMW 6 months ago I the uk it has already depreciated hugely. If you sold it, you'd lose a whole pile of money and would not be able to get a car as nice when you got to NZ from the sale proceeds. For the sake of a couple of grand you get to keep your car and so have a better car than you'd get for the money in NZ. 
However if you have a 5 yr old Ford Focus, it certainly isnt going to be worth it. 

I've exported my VW Transporter T5 van because it's converted into a camper and so would be great to have here in NZ. Also campers, esp VW's seem to be worth much more here than in the UK, as the guys above have alluded to. It cost me £1300 to ship and I was allowed to fill the can with personal possessions so for £1300 have shipped a camper can and a whole load of household items so it all works out as good value really and I'll prob make the money back when I sell it. 

So, do your homework, see what cars you like cost over here and see how much you'd get for your car if you sold it in the uk. You'll soon figure out if it is worth it for you!


----------



## toadsurfer

Sorry for constantly referring to my van as a can. Stupid iPhone typing.


----------



## Supercell

Hi Toadsurfer

I was wondering about being able to put belongings into the vehicle when shipping. I have a VW T4 converted to a camper that i was thinking about bringing over. How long ago did you emigrate with the van and who did you use to do the shipping? Would be useful to know if you remember.

Cheers Supercell


----------



## Guest

We were told by our Shippers (Pickfords UK) that the only items allowed in the vehicle
were the manufacturers ones ie handbook etc.

Rough seas might cause the things inside the car to damage the interior.

Our car arrives towards the end of August then we will have to Register it.


----------



## escapedtonz

Supercell said:


> Hi Toadsurfer
> 
> I was wondering about being able to put belongings into the vehicle when shipping. I have a VW T4 converted to a camper that i was thinking about bringing over. How long ago did you emigrate with the van and who did you use to do the shipping? Would be useful to know if you remember.
> 
> Cheers Supercell


Yes we were told we could fill any vehicle with household stuff for shipping so long as it could be driven and not overweight in its own right. Shipper could do it for you when your vehicle ready to go as part of the service or you could pack yourself and just provide an inventory before they take it away. Reduces the amount taken up in the container full of household stuff so you aren't paying twice.


----------



## toadsurfer

Hi

We emigrated a month ago. Van is still in transit somewhere near Italy so not due here for a while so can't say if it arrived in one piece yet!

We used Anglo Pacific. I was a bit nervous as hadn't heard amazing things about them but they were the cheapest by a very long way and were one of the few companies that would let me load the van with no extra cost. 

I packed the van myself and it is all really well jammed in so can't really see it moving but I guess you never know. As I packed myself I couldn't get insurance for the contents except against total loss so Anglo Pacific can be as rough as they like with it!

Not sure I'd necessarily recommend AP as they were hopeless with the admin which delayed the shipping date by a few weeks. 

That said it seems worth bringing campers as they are expensive here and I think VWs might attract a premium as I've seen none here! It's quite weird seeing the surf beach car parks not rammed full of T5s!

It was a bit of a headache getting confirmation the van could get certified over here before I shipped it but the guys at IMVDA were very helpful so give them an email. I don't know what issues you may have with a T4 tho as its older than my van. I think if it's not euro 4 compliant you won't get it in at all and I have a feeling only t5s after 2006 were euro 4 rated. You'll need to check. 

Good luck! If my van arrives in pieces I'll let you know to avoid AP!


----------



## Supercell

Thank you that's a great help. I have the added challenge of getting the VW registered as a camper her first. I converted a commercial van and there are only a few insurance companies that will insure a van in the process of being converted. I'll need to check the requirements NZ.

Cheers for the advice


----------



## toadsurfer

Yeah I had the same problem, I converted mine from a commercial van too. Advice I got from the NZ entry certifier was it just needs a table fitted, which can be a folding one, in order to be classes as a motorhome. I didn't bother getting it registered as a camper in the UK first. 
I had the same problem in Uk re insurance as well. Brentacre were the only insurer who would insure it in the end. Insurance not compulsory in NZ tho. 
Like I said you need to check whether your t4 is euro 4 on emissions or it won't get anywhere! It's a little ridiculous how many restrictions they put on bringing cars and campers over when you see the state of the piles of crap some people drive here!


----------



## dacljalu

Well I've got a 2 year old new shape Astra with really nice spec. I bought it last year and reckon I will lose 2K just by selling it now so I am in a bit of a quandry!! Sell it and lose 2k or ship it (I think for about 2K!!)


----------



## Supercell

All looks a bit academic now for me. Just checked a VWT4 forum and looks like my 2002 T4 is only Euro 2 or Euro 3 at best.


----------



## toadsurfer

Check with VW what rating yours actually is and then check with IMVDA if it will be a problem as I dont know for sure.


----------



## trelowen

G-Mo said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bother shipping a vehicle, but that's just me.


i just shipped my motorcycle........cos if i buy the same bike in nz it will cost me up to £3000 and that wont have anywhere near all the extras i got on my bike. its gone in the container with my household goods , so not much extra to ship.

so as the other guy said...i suppose it all depends on what you have to replace.


----------



## anski

The reason you cannot put anything in it apart from log book etc is

1) The vehicle goes to MAF for inspection & in general they tear it apart looking to see if it contains drugs.

Our 9 month old Peugeot had no possessions- we could not go near it or even see it until MAF had done there bit which involved removing part of the roof lining & other areas that could conceal drugs, they fumbled around in driver's air bag area & as a result we had expensive repairs in order for it to pass compliance & after that the air bag warning light came on for the remaining 9 years we owned it despite many authorised Puegeot service centres trying to rectify it.

2) No guarantee that things do not get removed permanantly before you get delivery of it- THEFT


----------



## toadsurfer

Well there's the risk of theft from customs going through your stuff whether it's in your car or goes separately. 

I hope it was just bad luck re your airbag, I'll let everyone know if my van gets ruined!


----------



## anski

toadsurfer said:


> Well there's the risk of theft from customs going through your stuff whether it's in your car or goes separately.
> 
> I hope it was just bad luck re your airbag, I'll let everyone know if my van gets ruined!


It is not Customs you have to worry about it is MAF, they need unobstructed access.

They get nasty when they have to pull all your stuff out to inspect your vehicle & don't think they wont because MAF are very thorough in NZ.

Up to you.


----------

